# No Embryos - Can IVF still be successful



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how common it is to have no embryos, or how common it is for people to go on having successful IVF afterwards.
Has anyone out there had success after first failed attempt due to no embryos.

I'm feeling completely lost still. Dec was my first IVF cycle, was meant to be a Christmas to remember, still was but in a differnet way. I got drunk and cried in front of friends! Pretty embarrassing! i had 9 good eggs retrieved but 0 fertilised. We had no word of low sperm until the day of egg collection when the IVF didn't work. My husband did have a blood transfusion a month before hand, but the clinic said it was only a maybe that could have something to do with it. i got word this morning that my cycle buddy got a BFP, we were both meant to test Christmas eve. I'm so happy for her but i cried also. My friend had a baby 2 days before Christmas too, again happy but cried. Can't wait for the new cycle, but not enthusiastic. I've been told to wait until June to start my next treatment, how long should you wait until next cycle? I'm meant to start back work yesterday but can't seem to go back. I'm thinking of a new start, new career altogether, try take my mind of IVF until it comes. 

Think I'm starting to sound like a basket case.

Sarah


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I had exactly the same in October. We got 14 eggs and non fertilized. 8 of them were mature but still. They said when they came in the morning after they found it difficult to remove the outer cell layers to enable fertilization (not sure if that means that egg quality was bad?!) and that sperm was still alive but not loads. so overall they said they dont know why none fertilized.

it is very frustrating and i know how hard it is to see your friends with BFPs - doesnt seem fair does it? we were told we had to wait for a natural AF after the withdrawal bleed before we could start again. Because i was so ill i said i wasnt going again but 2 weeks later i was desperate to start again. In the end i called them so much because natural AF didnt show (i have PCOS and cycles can be 3 months!). 

You do need to let your body recover but i think June is very long!! I think you should go back to work - its rubbish at first but it will give you something else to focus on. I have recently started a course to focus on instead of just the IVF. My life has been on hold for 2 years its rubbish!

Simone 
x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Simone, 

Thanks for the reply - I'm much better now. I just received my follow up appointment for the 19th so starting to feel positive again. It doesn't feel fair at all but I guess life is not fair. I got told the same thing, that they have no idea why they didn't fertilise, so of its poor egg quality or poor sperm I gues we'll never know. I don't know why it's taking so long for me to start again, something to with the length of time for new sperm to be produced. The cynic in me tells me that they are busy! Hopefully get in sooner after the follow up appointment. When do you start again? It's torture isn't it? I'm going to start a course so i can achieve something and take my mind off it too. 

Sara x


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning

Are you on the NHS or private? If this ICSI cycle doesnt work then i think we will go private. Either that or we'll change hospitals when we move.

It takes 8 week for sperm renewal. When was your last egg collection again? I think I am going to speak to the head embryologist again when i go for my gonapeptyl as i need to know if there is anything that me and DH need to be doing differently. I did want to get him the Wellman and me the well woman supps but they are SO expensive!! I do know lots of protein is good for egg quality and i'm going to look into accupuncture as it draws blood/ energy to your womb and ovaries, which i believe is good for IVF. Will let you know what they say.

We start down reg on 23rd Jan and Baseline is 14th Feb. I bet you are itching to start again - i am!!

What course are you thinking of doing?
Simone

x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

My EC was 5th Dec. I'm hoping I can convince them at my follow up appointment to start down reg sooner. We had to pay on the NHS, we did get some money back as we only got to ec. After the first failed treatment I was unsure whether to go back there but I think there is only one clinic. I've been looking into places in other cities - if we are paying then we can go anywhere, but like you I decided to try once more. The nurse said we should try once more and think about Donor sperm if it fails, but I've read people being successful after a few attempts and my dh won't do Donor. 

I'm taking pregnacare and my dh's doctor gave him some sort of pregnancy supplements too! As he was unwell. I had protein everyday, fish, eggs etc, also green salads. Lots of milk , organic and as much water as I could handle. Acupuncture once a week - chilled me out. 

I didn't get much advice apart from eat green salads and dont be too stressed so any advice from anywhere is a help. Hopefully in my follow up appointment i will learn something. How did your follow up app go? 

Can't wait to start but apprehensive. 

I'm looking into criminology or something relating to what I use to do HNC Admin/IT. 

What course you doing? Are you working? 

Sarah x


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

i called about acupuncture today at its £200 for 6 sessions so don't think i'll be doing that! Just going to try and generally be much more healthier than i was/ am! lol

I do see why your DH doesn't want to do donor. Me and DH said if it came to that due to either me or him then we would just go for adoption. Which is a last resort!!

I didn't have a follow up appointment. I was really sick due to the cabergoline they gave me and i got admitted to the gynae ward overnight. i did see the head embryologist when i got discharged so i guess that was sort of a follow up? After that i just pestered them to get me back on the schedule as i knew there was a big wait and that i wouldn't get a regular (30 day) natural cycle cos of my PCOS. I still have questions though! 

Ooh criminology - that sounds exciting. I'm doing a CIPD course - one of those home learning ones. Got my first assignment to finish this weekend. I work full time in recruitment which is relatively stress free except for nightmare managers lol! So luckily i can still work during treatment - work are being good and letting me have some work days from home.

What about you? Do you have to fit the treatment around work?

Simone
x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

I was the same £38 a session - I only had 3 sessions just before EC. I started eating breakfast which was a first for me since school! I made my own salads & had pure protein suppers - I put on a bit of weight during it. Full fat milk too! It's like an obsession, can't remember the last time I had such dedication for something. My theory is if its going to happen it will without having to follow every trick in the book. 

My work was understanding once I eventually told them. I'm in document control and it's not busy. It's not keeping me motivated so I can't help think to much about IVF, I've got an interview on Tuesday for a similar position. It's hard doing a home study course, keep at it. 

I went to see the gynaecologist the same day they told me it hadn't worked. I was too emotional to talk tho. As soon as I seem her tears started streaming! Think reality hut. I was shocked to get a follow up so must be for that reason! I'll try my hardest to convince them to start as soon as. All this talk is making me anxious. 

Definitely a man thing with the donor sperm! I can see why so I just hope it happens this time for the both of us.


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

No, I went to see the embryologist the same day. I didn't come out feeling positive so maybe this appointment I will with all my questions.


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya

How you doing?
I went to tesco today about DH some wellman conception and myself the pregnacare conception as they were 3 for 2. They were priced £5.90 for wellman and i did think that was cheap. when we got to the till they charged us £11 each so went to customer services and got a £16 refund! Winner!! 

i'm trying to be healthy - drink lots on pineapple juice too! I think its good that you have a follow up as i havent seen anyone since i got discharged from hospital in october. they just called me with my dates and my prescription came through a week later! Seeing all of the drugs in my cupboard though is making me anxious!

Where in the country are you? Were in Shrewsbury at the moment

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Why not carry on your chatter on the BFN chatter threadhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278545.0


----------

